# Лечение и отдых



## Ольгиня (1 Июн 2006)

Скажите, есть ли филиалы вашей клиники на побережье Ченого моря или заграницей? Где можно совместить лечение и отдых? Может есть рекомендации по этому вопросу?


----------



## Helen (1 Июн 2006)

*лечение и отдых*

Филиала на побережье Черного моря нет. 
В Крыму имеется большая сеть санатоно-курортных учреждений, многие из которых специализированы по заболеваниям костно-мышейной системы.

Хочу спросить у участников форума, какие санатории и профилактории по лечению позвоночника, не только на побережье Черного моря, но и на других курортных зонах вам удалось посетить и с каким эффектом?


----------

